# ايجابيات وسلبيات التلفزيون على الاولاد في المنزل



## متيكو (15 مارس 2009)

يعتبر التلفزيون من أكثر المؤثرات الإعلامية انتشارًا وتأثيرًا في حياه الأطفال حيث دلت دراسة قام بها اتحاد المعلمين الكنديين عام 2003 أن 75% من الأطفال الكنديين يشاهدون التلفزيون بصفة يومية، ويستوي في ذلك الأولاد والبنات من المراحل الدراسية المختلفة، وأن مدى تأثير التلفزيون على الأطفال يعتمد على العديد من العوامل؛ منها: مقدار المشاهدة, عمر الطفل, شخصية الطفل, وإذا ما كان الأطفال يشاهدون التلفزيون بمفردهم أو بصحبة الكبار, كذلك إذا كان الآباء يتحدثون مع الأطفال عما يشاهدونه أم لا.
وللتقليل من الآثار السلبية المحتملة لمشاهدة التلفزيون على حياة الأطفال علينا فهم طبيعة الأثر الذي يمكن أن يتركه التلفزيون على الأطفال. ومن تلك الآثار السلبية المحتملة ما يلي:

العنف violence

فعلى مدار العقدين الماضيين أجريت مئات الدراسات التي تناولت بالفحص والدراسة كيفية تأثير برامج العنف المعروضة بالتلفزيون في حياة الأطفال والكبار البالغين. وبالرغم من صعوبة إيجاد علاقة سببية بين تلك البرامج وميل الأطفال والكبار للعنف, إلا أن هناك إجماعا متناميا على احتمال تعرض بعض الأطفال للمشاهد العنيفة والرسائل الضمنية التي تنم عن العنف. ولقد حدد الباحثون ردود أفعال الأطفال للعنف الذي يشاهدونه على شاشة التلفزيون إلى ثلاثة أشكال؛ هي كما يلي:

   1.
      الإحساس المتزايد بالخوف : إن الأطفال, وعلى وجه الخصوص البنات منهم, أكثر عرضة من البالغين لأن يكونوا ضحايا للإحساس بالعنف الوارد إليهم عن طريق التلفزيون, الأمر الذي من شأنه أن يزيد إحساسهم بالخوف.
   2.
      بلادة الإحساس بالعنف في الحياة الواقعية : فأكثر برامج الأطفال عنفًا هي برامج الكرتون التي يصور العنف فيها في شكل فكاهي. ونادرًا ما تعرض النتائج الحقيقية لهذا العنف.
   3.
      تزايد السلوك العدواني لدى الأطفال : هذا ينطبق على واقع الأطفال الصغار الأكثر ميلاً لإظهار سلوكيات عنيفة بعد مشاهدة عروض أو أفلام تلفزيونية تنطوي على مشاهد عنف. ومن هنا، على الآباء الاهتمام البالغ بما يشاهده الأطفال في البرامج الإخبارية، حيث برهنت الدراسات على أن الأطفال أكثر خوفًا من العنف المعروض عليهم في الأخبار من أي برامج أخرى؛ فالخوف القائم على أخبار حقيقية واقعية يتزايد لدى الأطفال ويصبحون أكثر قدرة على التمييز بين ما هو خيالي وما هو واقعي.

تأثير التلفزيون على النمو الصحي للأطفال

للتلفزيون قدرة على التأثير في تعلم وأداء الأطفال داخل المدرسة وخاصة إذا تناغم مع الوقت الذي يحتاجه الأطفال لممارسة الأنشطة اللازمة لنموهم نموًا عقليًا وبدنيًا وصحيًا. فمعظم أوقات الفراغ لدى الأطفال وخاصة خلال سنوات الدراسة المبكرة, ينبغي شغلها بالأنشطة مثل اللعب, والقراءة, والرحلات الاستكشافية للطبيعة, والمشاركة في الألعاب الرياضية. إلا أن مشاهدة التلفزيون تعتبر من أنشطة الكسل والخمول، وثبت أنها عامل بالغ الخطورة في ظاهرة السمنة لدى الأطفال. وطبقًا لما أعلنته جمعية أطباء القلب الكندية، فإن طفلا واحدا من بين كل أربعة أطفال في المرحلة العمرية ما بين سبع واثنتي عشرة سنة يعاني السمنة. فالوقت الذي يقضيه الطفل أمام شاشة التلفزيون غالبًا ما يأتي على حساب ممارسة الأنشطة التي تجعل الطفل أكثر نشاطًا خلال أوقات الفراغ.

تناولت دراسة أمريكية بعنوان «إدمان التلفزيون» دارسة الأسباب التي تكمن وراء عدم قدرة كل من الأطفال والكبار على إطفاء أجهزة التلفزيون. وطبقًا لما يراه الباحثون، فإن المشاهدين ينتابهم إحساس فوري بالارتخاء والراحة عند تشغيل أجهزة التلفزيون؛ ولكن هذا الشعور يختفي بسرعة بمجرد إطفاء الجهاز. وعلى وجه العموم، فبينما يشعر الناس بنشاط أكثر بعد ممارسة الألعاب الرياضية أو الهوايات، فإنه بعد مشاهدة التلفزيون عادةً مايشعرون بالخمول.وتبعًا لهذه الدراسة فإن الناس يشاهدون قدرًا أكثر مما يخططون لمشاهدته، حتى رغم أن المشاهدة المستديمة ليس لها مردود إيجابي.

والتلفزيون يساهم بدرجة خطيرة في ظاهرة السمنة لدى الأطفال حيث تسوق الإعلانات الوجبات السريعة للصغار. وتبعًا لجمعية مرضى السكر الكندية فإن معظم إعلانات الأغذية في برامج الأطفال تنصب على الوجبات السريعة، والحلوى والشيكولاته، وغيرها. وتمثل الإعلانات عن الطعام الصحي نسبة 4% فقط من مجمل تلك الإعلانات. وتخصص الكثير من الأموال لتلك الإعلانات التي تنجح في التأثير على سلوك المستهلك؛ فمثلاً مطاعم ماكدونالد (McDonalds) التي تعتبر أكثر معلن عن الطعام تلفزيونياً في العالم، أنفقت 500.000000 دولار على حملتها الإعلانية «نحب أن نرى ابتسامتك»!

المضمون الجنسي لبرامج التلفزيون

يتعرض طفل اليوم لكم هائل من الرسائل الجنسية والمشاهد الفاضحة في كل وسائل الإعلام المرئية مثل التلفزيون والمجلات والإعلانات والأفلام وكذلك الإنترنت. وغالبًا مايهتم الآباء بمدى صحة تلك الرسائل. ورغم أن التلفزيون أداة قوية للتعليم بالإضافة إلى تثقيف الشباب بواجباتهم ومخاطر السلوك الجنسي، إلا أن تلك القضايا نادرًا ماتذكر أو نادرًا ما يتم تناولها من خلال برامج هادفة. وفي دراسة عام 2001م تحت عنوان «الجنس على شاشة التلفزيون» وجد أن ثلاثة من كل أربعة من البرامج التى تعرض في أوقات المشاهدة الفعلية تحتوي على إشارات جنسية، وكان على قمة تلك البرامج كوميديا الموقف بنسبة 84 %.

الجوانب الإيجابية لمشاهدة التلفزيون

يعتبر التلفزيون جزءًا جوهريًا من الثقافة المعاصرة أو الحديثة. ونحن نعتمد على التلفزيون للتسلية والأخبار والتعليم والثقافة والطقس والرياضة. وتقدم الثورة التكنولوجية المتمثلة في الأقمار الصناعية والقنوات الرقمية كما هائلا من المعروض التلفزيوني سواء منه ماهو عالي الجودة أو ماهو غير مناسب. وفي هذه البيئة التلفزيونية على الآباء البحث عما هو جيد من البرامج لأطفالهم قدر الإمكان، بل مشاهدتها معهم. ولمشاهدة التلفزيون العديد من الفوائد للأطفال؛ ومنها ما يلي:

    *
      القدرة الفائقة على خلق نقاط تلاق قوية مما يمكن الشباب من مشاركة خبراتهم الثقافية مع أقرانهم.
    *
      من شأن المشاهدة الجماعية لبرامج التلفزيون أن تهيئ لأفراد العائلة على اختلاف أعمارهم الفرصة لقضاء أوقات الفراغ معًا.
    *
      يستطيع الآباء استخدام التلفزيون كعامل مساعد على القراءة في مرحلة ما بعد مشاهدة برامج التلفزيون عن طريق شراء الكتب التي تتناول نفس الموضوعات أو القراءة المستفيضة لمؤلفي البرامج التلفزيونية.
    *
      يستطيع التلفزيون أن يعلم الأطفال مجموعة من القيم والدروس الحياتية المهمة.
    *
      غالبًا ما تكشف برامج التلفزيون عن القضايا الجدلية أو الحساسة التي يسهل على الآباء مناقشتها مع أبنائهم.
    *
      تعمل البرامج التعليمية على تنمية التطبيع الاجتماعي لدى الأطفال والارتقاء بمهارات التعليم لديهم.
    *
      إن البرامج الإخبارية التي تتناول الأحداث الجارية والتاريخية من شأنها أن تعمل على تثقيف الشباب وتجعلهم أكثر وعيًا بالثقافات والشعوب الأخرى.
    *
      تعمل البرامج الوثائقية المساعدة على تنمية مهارات التفكير الناقد لدى الأطفال إزاء مجتمعهم والعالم أجمع.
    *
      يمكّن التلفزيون الأسرة من مشاهدة الأفلام الكلاسيكية أو الأفلام الأجنبية غير المتاحة في محل بيع شرائط الفيديو.
    *
      من شأن البرامج الثقافية أن تعمل على انفتاح الشباب على الفنون المختلفة.

كيف تختار برنامجا تلفزيونيا جيدا لأطفالك؟

لكي نختار البرنامج التلفزيوني الجيد لأطفالنا علينا أن نسأل أنفسنا مجموعة من الاسئلة ثم الإجابة عنها كما يلي:

   1.
      هل يستطيع البرنامج التلفزيوني إشغال الطفل بدنيًا وفكريًا؟ فمشاهدة التلفزيون ليست بالضرورة سلبية. بل يمكن أن تستثير التساؤلات وتثري ملكة حب الاستطلاع لدى الأطفال أو تعلم الأنشطة التي يمكن أن يمارسها الطفل بعد المشاهدة.
   2.
      هل أحترم هذا البرنامج؟ ليس من الضرورة أن يحب الآباء كل برنامج يقع عليه اختيار أطفالهم، ولكن الآباء عليهم أن يثقوا في قدرة معد البرنامج في فهم وتقدير نمو الأطفال وكيفية تعلمهم.
   3.
      هل يرى الطفل الآخرين في التلفزيون كما يرى نفسه؟ فالأطفال الصغار يعتقدون أن التلفزيون يعكس العالم الحقيقي . فكون الأطفال يرون أناسًا مغايرين لهم سواء في الجنس أو العرق أو القدرة البدنية، على سبيل المثال، من شأنه أن يقوي ثقتهم بأنفسهم. فنقص عنصر القدوة ينبغي أن يستثير النقاش حول كيفية تصور الأطفال للتلفزيون.
   4.
      كيف يرى معدو البرامج طفلي؟ ويرى بعض معدي البرامج الشباب على أنهم مستهلكون. والآخرون يرونهم على أنهم طلاب ينشدون التعلم, أو مواطنو المستقبل وجزء من مجتمع الغد, أو ببساطة كأطفال ينشدون اللعب والمتعة. 

الإدارة الناجحة لمشاهدة التلفزيون في البيت

ينشد كل من الأطفال والكبار المتعة والراحة من مشاهدتهم للتليفزيون، ولكن غالبًا ما يكون التليفزيون سببًا للصراعات العائلية؛ فإذا كان هذا الأمر يعنى ولى الأمر فإن تحريم مشاهدة التليفزيون ليست بالحل العملي، وبدلاً من ذلك نحتاج إلى أن نتعلم كيف نتعايش مع التليفزيون عن طريق إدارة المقدار الزمني الذي يقضيه الأطفال أمام التلفزيون بالإضافة إلى ماذا يشاهدون. وهناك مجموعة من الاستراتيجيات التي يمكن اتباعها حتى يتم إدارة عادات مشاهدة التليفزيون لدى أفراد العائلة بنجاح؛ ومن هذه الاستراتيجيات ما يلي:

    *
      ابدأ في سن مبكرة؛ فمن الحكمة أن تعمل على تنمية عادات صحية لمشاهدة التليفزيون لدى أطفالك حتى قبل سن المدرسة الابتدائية؛ لأنه عندما يكبرون يكون من الصعب عليك كرب أسرة أن تفرض قيودًا أو أن تؤثر على أذواقهم أو تغيرها.
    *
      ضع حدودًا للزمن الذي يقضيه أطفالك أمام شاشة التليفزيون؛ وخاصة أثناء العام الدراسي، وعليك التأكد من انشغالهم بأنشطة أخرى مثل ممارسة الرياضة أو الهوايات.
    *
      راقب ما يشاهده أطفالك من برامج وبقدر الإمكان شاهدها وناقشها معهم.
    *
      إن الأطفال الصغار أكثر عرضة لاكتساب السلوك العدواني بعد مشاهدة برامج تليفزيونية تحتوي على العنف وخاصة برامج الكرتون. ومن هنا ينبغي عليك أن تحد من مقدار العنف الذي يتعرضون له ومراقبة سلوكياتهم بعد مشاهدة العروض التليفزيونية العنيفة.
    *
      إن الأطفال يحاكون الآباء؛ ولهذا على الآباء أن يراجعوا عادات المشاهدة لديهم وتغييرها بقدر الإمكان حتى يقتدي الأطفال بهم.
    *
      شجع أطفالك على مشاهدة مجموعة متنوعة من البرامج الرياضية، وبرامج البيئة، والبرامج العلمية والفنية والعروض التاريخية. فهناك الكثير من البرامج التليفزيونية تجعل من تعلم الأطفال عن العالم المحيط بهم تعلمًا ممتعًا ومفيدًا.
    *
      ضع جهاز التلفزيون في المكان المناسب. فإذا كان الأطفال في سن صغير فيحسن اتباع المثل المعروف «بعيد عن النظر بعيد عن المخاطر» بوضع جهاز التليفزيون في غرفة بعيدة عن المكان الذي عادة ما تقضي فيه الأسرة معظم وقتها. وعندما يكبر الأطفال تحتاج إلى وضعه في مكان يكون فيه الجهاز في متناول الأطفال حتى يمكنك المراقبة بسهولة. ولا تضع جهاز التليفزيون في غرفة نوم الطفل مثلاً.
    *
      لا تترك جهاز التليفزيون يعمل عندما لا تشاهده. شغل الجهاز لمشاهدة عرض معين وأطفئ الجهاز مرة أخرى عندما ينتهي العرض. هذا يجعل من التلفزيون خبرة خاصة يتطلع أطفالك للاستفادة منها.
    *
      عند زيارة أصدقاء أطفالك لهم بالمنزل عليك أن تأخذ موقفًا رافضًا لمشاهدة التليفزيون. ولا تخشى من اقتصار المشاهدة على عروض معينة حتى لو كان أصدقاء أطفالهم معتادين مشاهدتها. ولديك الحق كل الحق من حماية أطفالك من مشاهدة ماهو غير ملائم لهم، وسوف يتقبلون وجهة نظرك كدليل على اهتمامك بهم وحرصك عليهم.
    *
      لأطفالك الحق في رفض مشاهدة برامج معينة خاصة عند زيارة أصدقاء أو أقارب للأسرة.
    *
      عليك اطلاع أولياء أمور أصدقاء أطفالك على قواعد مشاهدة التليفزيون لديك. فمن الصعوبة بمكان مراقبة ما يشاهده أطفالك في منازل أصدقائهم، فإذا تحدث الآباء عن قواعدهم لمشاهدة التلفزيون مع الآخرين يسهل فيما بعد حماية أطفالهم من البرامج الضارة بهم.
    *
      تأكد من معرفة الخادمة أو جليسة الأطفال بتلك القواعد واتباعهم لها.
    *
      حاول ولو لأيام قليلة عدم تشغيل جهاز التليفزيون حتى تستطيع تقييم الدور الذي يلعبه جهاز التليفزيون في حياة أسرتك. ويمكن اتفاق أولياء الأمور على تخصيص أسبوع سنويًا لا تحدث فيه مشاهدة للتلفزيون.
    *
      حاول تشفير أو مسح القنوات التي تخشى على أطفالك من مشاهدتها؛ وهذا النظام متوفر في معظم الأجهزة الحديثة.


من الحكمة أن تعمل على تنمية عادات صحية لمشاهدة التليفزيون لدى أطفالك حتى قبل سن المدرسة الابتدائية؛ لأنه عندما يكبرون يكون من الصعب عليك كرب أسرة أن تفرض قيودًا أو أن تؤثر على أذواقهم أو تغيرها

حاول ولو لأيام قليلة عدم تشغيل جهاز التليفزيون حتى تستطيع تقييم الدور الذي يلعبه جهاز التليفزيون في حياة أسرتك


----------



## zama (15 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جداً


----------



## كوك (16 مارس 2009)

_ميرسى جدا على المعلومات _


_وربنا يبارك حياتك_
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مارس 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا متيكو 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 
​


----------



## SALVATION (17 مارس 2009)

_شكرا كتييير متيكو لمعلوماتك
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## متيكو (19 مارس 2009)

شكراااااا عالردود اتمنى انه فادكم


----------

